# Batik Bum Diapers



## mother culture (Oct 19, 2004)

I am a Mommy owned Online shop. I currently make Fitted Diapers, Covers, and Recycled Wool Soakers and some baby clothing. I love to find unique fabric such as vintage and velour, organics and cashmere wool and turn it into a Item you love to put on your baby. I like to dye fabrics and will soon be creating colors with my new favorite fabric organic cotton bamboo!
Once and a while I make Asian style baby carriers and ring slings. When I am not sewing I am giving all I have to my 3 sons...and a little left over for my Dh! Most importantly customer satisfaction is # 1 and I am not happy until you are happy.


----------

